# hello from Mexico



## Marcelo1958 (May 23, 2009)

hello everybody from Monterrey Mexco


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome do you see many TTs over there :?:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi and welcome. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Welcome.

I hear custom leather and paint work is a baragin in Mexico. Any truth to that ? If so, will you take yoru TT down that road?


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum .


----------

